# I have a Question



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

Im new at the whole dog thing, is there a blood line called nicorina im not sure how to spell it but people keep telling me about it, if so can someone tell me something about it lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably talking about Nigerino.


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

*lol*

yeah that it i guess can you tell me about it??


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, here's his pedigree. Just google his name. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [409] :: CATES' NIGERINO (5XW)


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

Im still confused how would i be able to tell if my dog has this bloodline


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Papers i believe


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

aww well he doesnt have papers, he was givin to my bf when his house burned down, but i was just wondering if there was any info about this breed are they violent? like i know for a fact he has that line in him because there are papers on his parents but we were not worried about them, i loved him with out them lol. Im a sucker for puppies


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

frmny2ns said:


> aww well he doesnt have papers, he was givin to my bf when his house burned down, but i was just wondering if there was any info about this breed are they violent? like i know for a fact he has that line in him because there are papers on his parents but we were not worried about them, i loved him with out them lol. Im a sucker for puppies


i'd research the breed very close to see if this is the right dog for you.
They really are like no other type of dog you've had. And you really have to know your stuff before considering to get one. seriously do *A LOT* of reading.


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

I know its too late now i wish I would of, he is so so so so hyper and he hates other dogs is that normal?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that is normal this breed has alot of energy and they usually need a job to do wether it be weight pull, agility, search and rescue, etc. They need to have something to do with their energy or they can get them selves in some trouble. They also tend to be animal and dog aggressive. I suggest you stick around and learn about the breed some more maybe go get some books on the breed. They are good dogs and once you understand what they are about you will fall in love. They are the most loving and hard working dog there is. Don't get frustrated just educate your self


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

info on apbt - Google Search


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

but books would be better. hit up a library lol.


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

Im gonna go get some books on it, he is a sweet dog, it just seems like he is always fighting with anything that is with me like another animal, i guess he is really protective of me.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

alot of them just don't like other animals its how they were bred. Get some books and look up their history it will explain everything


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

but his parents are nico and gator so is that bad?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no thats just the bloodline he came from it doesn't matte the bloodline its just how the american pit bull terrier is bred. They were used as fighting dogs thats why they were bred to be animal and dog aggressive its a trait thats been passed down It's normal in this breed. Just like hearding is a trait of a boarder collie. You just have to educate yourself on the breed so you can understand it and understand how this breed is different from other breeds and how its just not for anyone. A owner of an American Pit Bull Terrier has be very protective of their dog and observent of their surroundings. They have to be responsiable.


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

this stuff is so interesting, he is such a sweet dog and he loves his women lol he is very protective over girls, but the sad thing is my bf dad has him on a chain bc he doesnt get along with the other dogs, he used too untill he turned one, they used to be his best friends, but the other dogs have wolf in them and they all fight.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thats normal the dog aggression usually shows up around that age and the other dogs are prone to being dog aggressive too. Just give him a job to do for just him and he will be fine. He will never get over dog aggression but he can put his energy into something else its better than being stuck on a chain all the time


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dog aggression usually surfaces between 13 and 28 months. but theyre are many signs if you know what to look for.


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

he has got it now, lol but he got his butt kicked by the dog that has lived there for along time i guess he was just showing him who was boss, the other day i took him off and we ran down this long road and after that he just sat at my feet like a baby


----------

